# Good riving knife



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Well guys, having ripped alot of thick, long, big and heavy stock lately... i'm liking the idea of a riving knife alot better than a blade guard. The blade guard on my TS 3660 moves here and there and drives me nuts... plus I like to see whats being cut:thumbsup:
Does anyone know of a good riving knife for that saw... or do they work with all saws?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

No riving knives I'm aware of for the 3650/3660 or Emerson made saws. There are some good splitters for them. The Microjig splitter can be made to fit most any saw.


----------



## I Make Mostly Dust (Jan 7, 2010)

I have been looking for a riving knife that will work with my Delta TS300 contractor saw. The original guard and splitter attach to a trunion 'bolt' at the back of the machine. The setup is so sloppy and I cannot see the cuts most of the time. The splitter does not line up with the blade. I don't want to spend a fortune on a setup for this saw. I once saw in a photo a 1/8 inch thick louver-shaped piece of hardwood expoxied onto on a table saw insert behind the blade. Can anybody tell me how well this might work? Can anybody suggest how high a splitter should be?


----------

